# Anxiety attack - thinking too much?



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I was looking at apartments today at a real-estate agency. While I was looking the guy asked me "How many people?" as in who else would be living with me. I found myself in a place where I knew I should say "My wife." but emotionally felt like she was not really there or is not going to be there...and my brain started to fry. I got a couple of good spots before saying "I gotta get going." Because I was having a full-blown panic attack. This morning I left earlier for work. It is Saturday here and we both said "It doesn't feel like a Saturday." Why? It seems like nothing I do feels the same. My work requires me to be with other couples who are very happy. I have to be all smiles...that doesn't help but I can't just quit work. I'd love to just put my brain on ice for a couple of months, let it all go in one direction or the other and then pick things up from there. I want to fast-forward through all this crap.

2 weeks feels like forever. I see people posting about 6 months. I'm dieing at 2 weeks I can't imagine what I'll be like 6 months in if things don't improve.


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

Breath deep. I couldn't imagine it myself 2 weeks ago. But it will take time. I have found my center. You are a decent person. Find your center. As you are a moral person you are on this forum committed to marriage. Gather your spirit into your heart. You made a promise. You will do you best to keep you vows. Your pain is my pain.


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

i think so. i get that when i started to worry and think what is going to happen next. can i handle it? will we be okay? how is this going to work? etc. when that happened. i do something to take my mind off it.


----------



## movingforward1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey there - tell more if you don't mind. Did she cheat and you are now apart? 

Not sure of your situation. But I can tell you that yes, the first two weeks are awful and it will be that way for a while. It very slowly gets easier, but expect to have two steps forward, ten steps back on regular occasions. It comes and goes in waves.


----------



## Bellz (Jun 8, 2010)

i agree with movingforward. It always feels like whatever i do, i move two step forward and ten step back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

